# Ricordea florida kill snail



## livai (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

A big surprise for me yesterday when I saw my ricordea trying to eat a snail. In fact, the nasarius was really small (but to big for the mouth of my ricordea of course) and I thought he was only stung. But no, he's dead. I'm sure it's my ric because I saw all the action from live to...

I never had this problem with other snail (who are big and not scary about my ric).

Wanted to share.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Rics can expand their mouths,my skunk shrimp was eaten by one.


----------

